# System UPDATEN

## spaci76

hi,

also ich würde mal gern wissen was ich alles machen muss wenn ich ein installiertes system updaten will .. also alle programm auf den neusten stand bringen .. was muss ich dann alles ausführen.??

danke spaci76

----------

## Mr.Big

```
emerge --clean rsync

emerge -u world

```

mit emerge --clean rsync aktualisierst du deinen Portage-Tree

mit emerge -u world aktualisierst du alle deine installierten Pakete.

emerge -h zeigt dir alle verfügbaren optionen

oder du installierst kportagemaster (emerge kportagemaster) und hast damit eine tolle gui zur Verfügung.

J.

----------

## spaci76

hi,

noch eins bitte,

werden dann die prozessor einstellungen vom kernel mit genommen .. zwecks paketoptimierung  ??

oder woher weis er was für ein system er hat.. ?? *blödefrage* 

cu spaci76

----------

## sulu

Hi

Die Processoreinstellungen, also die Compilereinstellungen, werden

in /etc/make.conf gesetzt. Sie werden immer herangezogen ausser es sind andere Einstellungen in einem Packet definiert. Was ich weis wird die glibc mit schwächerer Optimierung compiliert.

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab ein athlon 1400 (o.xp)

mit VIA chipsatz 

wie würde den da das Kochrezept aussehen..

kann an so pauschal sagen ???

cu spaci76

----------

## cyc

schau doch mal in die make.conf, da stehen (auskommentiert) die settings fuer alle verschiedenen prozessoren drin

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also das sind nun die orginal einstellungen 

# Pentium Pro/Pentium II/Pentium III+/Pentium 4/Athlon optimized (but binaries

# will run on any x86 system)

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"

# Pentium Pro/Pentium II/Pentium III+/Pentium 4/Athlon exclusive (binaries

# will use the P6 instruction set and only run on P6+ systems)

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

ich bin darin net so fit ... ist das OK.???

DANKE

----------

## franco

Fuer Deinen Athlon ist das OK. Zusaetzlich waere

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Processor type and features

(Athlon/Duron/K7) Processor family

keine schlechte Idee. Die Unterstuetzung fuer Deinen VIA-Chip muesstest Du unter

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

[*]     VIA82CXXX chipset support

finden. Neuen Kernel bauen, installieren, rebooten.

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## tryze

ahäm....

spaci76... die optimierungen, die du dir ausgesucht hast sind ...,athlon EXCLUSIV... d.h. für rechner eben ohne diesen... du solltest also das obere auskommentieren, ansonsten gibts probleme, wenn die installation oder das was du gemacht hast überhaupt funzte...

greets,

tryze

----------

## franco

tryze: Ich glaube, Du interpretierst das falsch. Exklusiv heisst hier doch, dass die Binaries NUR auf den genannten Systemen laufen und nicht auf anderen x86ern. Mit genau den Einstellungen, die oben stehen, laeuft Gentoo hier auf einem K7 Classic und ich habe bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt.

Und selbst wenn er in der make.conf alle Kommentare drin laesst, in der

make.globals steht ein weiteres

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

drin. 

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## tryze

hmmm... meinste wirklich? wenn ja, dann hab ich da wohl wirklich derbe was missverstanden... kann jemand anderes noch seine meinung dazu sagen? falls ich den fehler gemacht hab, dann GROßES SORRY!!  :Wink: 

----------

## spyro

ich hab die oben genannten settings auch auf meinem 1.4'er amd, und das läuft ohne probleme.

.spyro

----------

## viz

Morgen zusammen,

ich habe das so interpretiert, dass sich exclusive "aussschliesslich" auf diese Prozessorklasse bezieht und nicht die Prozessorklasse ausschliesst. Die Beschreibung der Compiler Flags steht uebrigens ein Stueck weiter oben.  :Smile: 

Gruss und schoenen Freitag,

- viz

----------

## tryze

OOOUUUUPPPSSSS *grins*

sorry für den falschen rat... dann weiß ich ja was ich heute beim neuinstall anders machen werd  :Wink: 

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also das ich euch richtig verstanden hab ,

die einstellungen die ich oben getroffen hab sind o.k....  ja ??

cu spaci76  :Razz: 

----------

## spyro

ich würd mal ganz spontan sagen ... jo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## jay

Die sind in Ordnung  :Smile:  Gnadenlosen optimieren ist auch nicht immer gut, das kann auch schon mal in die Hose gehen... (siehe dazu auch die vielen Probleme im gcc3 Forum)

----------

